# I would like to teach english in Dubai



## olivia1529 (Jun 7, 2009)

I am American 52 yrs old and researching how to teach english in Dubai.

Does anyone have any information?

Thank you.


----------



## amusgrave (Jun 16, 2009)

olivia1529 said:


> I am American 52 yrs old and researching how to teach english in Dubai.
> 
> Does anyone have any information?
> 
> Thank you.


I *think* from my experience here (I've been here for two months) that a very large percentage of the people living in Dubai already speak english...

maybe look into teaching in a university or a high school?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

olivia1529 said:


> I am American 52 yrs old and researching how to teach english in Dubai.
> 
> Does anyone have any information?
> 
> Thank you.



Do you mean EFL or as a school subject?

-


----------



## amusgrave (Jun 16, 2009)

I meant ESL..


----------



## nadia519 (Jul 27, 2009)

there is an agency that places in UAE called teachanywhere
they place all over middle east and parts of asia, UK etc. positions in Dubai are harder to get (they'd rather fill spots no one wants to go to) so you have to have lots more experience for Dubai.
Also teachanywhere only deals with qualified (bachelor's in education or state teaching certificate).


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I suggest you go online and search for Language Schools in Dubai and send your cv directly to them.


----------



## Annick (Jun 2, 2009)

If you have a MA in TESOL, prospects are not bleak! You may want to look at websites of universities such as Zayed University and Higher Colleges of Technology. They have employment sites and are always looking for new blood.
Otherwise, with a lower degree, there are schools hiring as well.


----------



## ingridcazin (Aug 27, 2009)

amusgrave said:


> I *think* from my experience here (I've been here for two months) that a very large percentage of the people living in Dubai already speak english...
> 
> would you be also be interested in some part time english teaching for adults in Dubai? if so can help you out !


----------



## clarence456 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Managed services*

Hey bro I my experience says that there are no. of people who speak a better English so must be their so many experience teacher.If you want to go there then as my friend yogagirl said just search on and apply.Thanks a lot.




_______________________*
Managed Services*


----------



## atpcliff (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi!

I would be interested in teaching English part-time, if I have the time.

I am supposed to be moved to Dubai this month (Oct, 2009). I will see how demanding my job is and how much free time I have. I am a certified grade 6-12 Social Studies teacher in Wisconsin, and have taught a LOT of hours as a substitute teaching English and ESL.

cliff
NBO
PS-I also speak basic Spanish.


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

*American English Teacher*



olivia1529 said:


> I am American 52 yrs old and researching how to teach english in Dubai.
> 
> Does anyone have any information?
> 
> Thank you.



Olivia,

Do you have an MA TESOL? My wife and I are Americans and she teaches at the Higher Colleges of Technology Dubai Men's College. You need an MA to get a decent job. The packages at lower level schools where my wife interviewed would barely get you by. However, with an MA, university level jobs give better packages than you would get in the US, for the most part, taking into consideration the foreign earned income exclusion and housing exclusion.

Vince


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

atpcliff said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would be interested in teaching English part-time, if I have the time.
> 
> ...


Spanish won't be too useful here. I think the only school that teaches it is the official American school. Whether or not they use substitute teachers, I don't know. That's worth investigating. It's worth visiting some local schools upon arrival to see if they need a teacher part-time. It's not common practice, but since you'll already be in the UAE, they might see a need that's easily filled. The only other teaching options that spring to mind would be Berlitz language school or possibly an adjunct position at the HIgher Colleges of Technology (men's or women's) teaching post-secondary students. Since you'll be here on your spouse's sponsorship (I presume?), you make an attractice hire. Someone mentioned HCT here on the thread, and normally they do require a MA TESOL or MEd, BUT adjunct jobs (filling in for someone on leave, picking up the overflow hours) tend to be less selective. Since you're certified grade 6-12, you'll find HCT to be familiar territory.


----------



## maxtrax (Jul 21, 2010)

*Cliff - Max*

Did you ever go to Dubai to teach? I plan on going in September but I have heard mixed reviews. I have a TOEFL certification and I have previous teaching experience but I don't have any connections in UAE. Do you have any advice. THX. 



atpcliff said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would be interested in teaching English part-time, if I have the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oct 2009 dredge. 

Original much further back. 

For relevant info, best to start a new thread if you can not find the info you are looking for in search.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

maxtrax said:


> Did you ever go to Dubai to teach? I plan on going in September but I have heard mixed reviews. I have a TOEFL certification and I have previous teaching experience but I don't have any connections in UAE. Do you have any advice. THX.


There aren't a lot of decent paying gigs for the non-qualified teachers and/or those w/o a Masters in Education/TESOL/Applied Linguistics, etc. Are you Princeton Review TOEFL trained? There are offices for the Princeton Review in Dubai (and I think in Abu Dhabi and Al Ain, too, but I'm not sure), HOWEVER (and this is a big 'however'), the franchise runs on violation after violation of the labour law. This isn't a place I'd suggest you work, and yet it's the best gig that suits your skills set (from the little that I know). 

There are teaching gigs in the UAE in k-12 that don't require a teaching qualification, but then we're back to crappy employers and crappy work conditions. 

Hope that's helpful.


----------

